# My Book is out! - The Composer’s Assistant’s Handbook: The Things They Don’t Tell You



## JaikumarS (Jun 7, 2020)

Dear Composers,

Time and again, most new composers ask the same questions and make the same mistakes. And by the time they become composers, more often than not, they’ve learnt the same lessons.

In The Composer’s Assistant’s Handbook, you’ll get to know:
- all you need to know to become a composer’s assistant
- all those lessons that no one tells you about the job and the journey

Click here to order your copy! Formats available - Kindle & Paperback

Looking forward to hearing your feedback and suggestions.

Thank you
JS

P.S - I would like to thank all the composers in this VI community for helping me to learn everyday since 2013!


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 15, 2020)

All the lovely people who bought the book!
Thanks a lot! once again!

JS


----------



## GNP (Jun 15, 2020)

Well, my lesson was - I tried to become SOMEBODY'S assistant, but was rejected (not due to that SOMEBODY, but due to a mistake made by the US immigration department). So I had to become a self-selling composer in my own country myself. And I'm pretty sure I've had to deal with all the lessons you've mentioned in your book. Lol


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 23, 2020)

GNP said:


> Well, my lesson was - I tried to become SOMEBODY'S assistant, but was rejected (not due to that SOMEBODY, but due to a mistake made by the US immigration department). So I had to become a self-selling composer in my own country myself. And I'm pretty sure I've had to deal with all the lessons you've mentioned in your book. Lol



Your journey must have been very inspiring! I'd love to hear your story! Can I send you an email?

Thanks,
JS


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 23, 2020)

Sharing some shout-outs and love I received from people around the world for my book - TCAH!

Click here to order your copy!









Thanks,
JS


----------



## GNP (Jun 24, 2020)

JaikumarS said:


> Your journey must have been very inspiring! I'd love to hear your story! Can I send you an email?
> 
> Thanks,
> JS



hey Jaikumar, sure thing! you can reach me here:

[email protected]


----------



## JaikumarS (Jan 22, 2021)

Mr Eli Krantzberg has been my guru for logicprox. It was his videos from groove3.com that helped me to learn → implement → master musicproduction using a DAW since 2010. Thankyou, Eli, for taking the time and sharing your feedback and always supporting whenever I had specific questions related to LogicProX!

Check out Eli's tutorials — here 

Read my book — here


----------



## JaikumarS (Jan 22, 2021)

#clientlove #firstbook #musiccomposers #thankyouUniverse 

Read my book — here


----------



## JaikumarS (Jan 22, 2021)

#clientlove #firstbook #musiccomposers #scoring #animatedseries #customerreview #amazonbooks #bookreview #amazonreview #gratitude #UnitedStates #thankyouUniverse

Read my book — here


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 23, 2021)

Is there no way you could publish this in any other e-book format then kindle?


----------



## JaikumarS (Apr 12, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> Is there no way you could publish this in any other e-book format then kindle?


Hey Nils,

This is my first self published book! I want to do it ONLY through Amazon, even though you buy the kindle format you'll be able to read it on any medium!

Read my book — here


----------



## JaikumarS (Apr 12, 2021)

Dear VI family,

I would like to share this with you!

It was such a kind gesture from the Oscar-Winning Music Composer, Mr A R Rahman for taking the time surprising me with his phone call.

The conversation dwelled into the process involved in coming up with the content for the book. He also spoke about the how the power of compound effect of pursuing a passion would convert one from being an amteur to an expert.

Receiving a call from him was a dream come true for me! Read my book — here

I thank all the composers in this community from whom I had learnt so many techniques since the day I joined VI control forum!






#gratitude #thankyouuniverse #filmcomposer #musicformedia


----------



## JaikumarS (Apr 27, 2021)

Dear VI family,

I hope my message finds you well and safe!

Here's another review I received today for my book. In case you haven't read my book yet, read my book — here






Thank you, for taking the time and reading the book. I have a request, it would mean a lot if could you please share your honest feedback based on which I can update or add more content in the second edition. 

Looking forward to hearing from you

Thank you,
JS


----------

